
Ask HN: What databases are cool kids using today for microservices architecture? - sriram_iyengar
- Scenario involves building a platform where relational queries, aggregation, large paginatd lists are unavoidable.
- Data can be stored as json objects.
- Same database software (not db instance), will be the choice for multiple microservices involving users, orders, catalog etc.,
- Most of the micro services are written on nodejs.
- Small memory footprint, less db administration preferred.
======
itamarst
Don't choose databases based on coolness. Choose a database that will keep you
from being woken up at 3AM.

PostgreSQL managed by your cloud vendor would do everything you want,
probably.

------
ainiriand
GraphDB is your only choice. But if you really really want to be part of the
cool kid's club: BlazingDB.

